# Booten mit Start CD statt Startdiscette?



## Trebble56 (9. Juli 2008)

Moi ich hab mir nen neuen PC geholt und wollte Windows XP drauf machen aber das ging nicht weil der Pc die Festplatte nicht sieht . Also wollt ich die trebier installieren und hab die CD die beim Mainboard lag reingetan aber jetzt sagt er er will ne treiberdiscette machen und ich hab nur ein sehr altes Disketten laufwerk mit so na art IDE anschluss und ich find jetzt keine möglichkeit das lauferk anzuschließen!! Kann ich nicht i-wie ne Drivercd machen so das ich kein Floppy brauche ?

Ich hab ein Asus Striker2 NSE wenn jemand also weiß wie mann da so n anschluss findet wär ich sehr erfreut.

Danke schon ma im vorraus .


----------



## PC Heini (9. Juli 2008)

Es gibt mehrere Möglichkeiten, um Dein Problem zu lösen; 

1. Im Bios nachsehen, ob SATA aktiviert ist. Dann deaktivieren und auf IDE umstellen.      ( Dem PC ists egal, ob ne SATA HD im IDE- oder SATA Modus läuft ). Den Treiber dann im nachhinein installieren und wieder auf SATA umstellen.

2. Du bastelst Dir ne XP CD, wo der Treiber integriert ist. Wenn Du dann schon am Basteln bist, gleich noch die SPs drauf machen.

3. Du besorgst Dir ein USB Disketten Laufwerk. Kopierst den Treiber auf Diskette.


----------



## AndreG (11. Juli 2008)

Moin,

Bei manchen neuen Boards kannst du sie auch auf ein USB-Stick packen und den als "Diskette" missbrauchen.

Mfg Andre


----------

